# iGo iPod charger not working



## cguns (Mar 8, 2010)

i recently bought an iGo charger and the correct tip for my ipod. it runs on two double A batteries. but it doesn't work. i turn it on and plug it into the ipod, and it charges for 10-30 seconds before the blue indicator light shuts off and the ipod stops being charged. yes, i made sure the batteries were brand new. is this a common problem? what do i do? i can't return it. thanks for any help


----------

